# New Doelings From Hull's Alpines! Pics!



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I brought back two doelings from Hull's Alpines, and will pick up a third when she is weaned. They were both born April 1st.

Doeling #1, cou clair:
Sire: Redwood Hills Jazz Thor
Dam: Hull's IRS Joyful





































Doeling #2, two-tone chamoisee/sundgau:
Sire: Redwood Hills Jazz Thor or Hull's Sierra Tango Bravo (will have to be DNA'd)
Dam: Hull's Just A Breeze





































Critiques please!

-----


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! They are beautiful. I love them. Thanks for sharing the pics and have fun.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I just had a quick peek at Hull's site at the sire's dam and your kids dams....very very nice, how lucky to get them.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Very nice! :thumb: Congrats!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats :thumbup: Nice doelings


----------

